# What Transducer for Side Scan on my Jon Boat?



## CoachFletch (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm perplexed as to whether or not my setup will allow me to replace my existing transducer with one that will give me side scan/imaging.

I have a 14' long aluminum jon boat. The transom is 36" wide. I want to upgrade the black and white monitor fish finder I have that is accompanied by a transducer that has down imaging only.

My desire would be to purchase a Hook 7 Fishfinder from Lowrance - https://www.lowrance.com/lowrance/type/fishfinders-chartplotters/hook2-7x-gps-tripleshot/

But, the Tripleshot Transducer - https://www.hodgesmarine.com/Lowrance-Tripleshot-Skimmer-Transom-Mount-Transd-p/low000-14029-001.htm?gclid=CjwKCAjwqZPrBRBnEiwAmNJsNp_5FHW5QWtlNb69rAdQbq-x4QH7QpWRTlHWoqTZLSLfyfkPSFN_yxoCz1kQAvD_BwE&click=19 - that would give me side scan is 11" long. I'm concerned that the lower unit of my outboard will interfere with the side scan beam of the transducer. 

Am I right to be concerned?

If so, can you all recommend a solution or another fish finder that has a transducer that will work on my boat?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 28, 2019)

You're most likely to use the side scan at lower speeds. You might be able to tilt the motor up enough so it will not obstruct the right side while trolling. The helix 7 transducer is only about 4.5 inches. You might test how much you could tilt the motor up and comfortably troll around. Then check if it would still absruct the SI.
Of course if you don't have tilt/trim that would be too much of a pain.
I have a jet foot, so I'm all good. 8)


----------



## CoachFletch (Aug 28, 2019)

Riverdog, thanks for the reply. My 9.9 outboard has three tilt positions that I have to control manually... ie, adjust the tilt knob and then raise and lower the engine so it then adjusts to the new tilt position. So its kind of a pain.

Lowrance suggests that I relocate the transducer further towards the right.... above the bunk. But then the bonk would be in the way. However, could I not shorten the bunk by 10" or so to alleviate this issue?

I'll take a look at the Hummingbird Helix transducer in that it is shorter than the Tripleshot.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 28, 2019)

You could also try a movable mount. Then you could experiment.


https://www.fishfindermounts.com/transducer-mounts

With either the magnetic or clamping pole, you could put it on the side. On plane readings probably won't be good though.

https://www.youtube.com/user/floattubefanatics/videos

https://youtu.be/I3o5fXPd2P0

https://youtu.be/Tzy6LukZ1WY


----------



## CoachFletch (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks again for this idea! I’ll check out the Helix transducer and see if it’s compatible with the Hook Series.


----------



## Wallyc (Sep 21, 2019)

Humminbird and Lowrance ducers are not interchangeable. With that said what I did so I didn’t have to worry about motor position was to put two side imaging ducers on the back. One on each side. I have helix mega si . I would assume Lowrance has a splitter cable for side imaging as well .


----------

